

Java Spring - or the Biggus Dickus effect - jcsalterego
http://fiber-space.de/wordpress/?p=1016

======
russell
It is short and funny. I just spent a few months diving in the
Spring/Hibernate/Struts world wondering if all this cruft necessary.
Apparently I am not the only one with these thoughts.

~~~
Tamerlin
You're not. It's becoming an increasingly common sentiment as people spend
time working with frameworks that are designed with productivity in mind, most
of which appear to be following the example of Ruby on Rails (e.g. .NET MVC).

That does, of course, include Ruby on Rails, which in newer versions is
following the example of earlier versions ;)

